# Amazon closed my account



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

Gentlemen caveat emptor

This August my amazon account was abruptly closed. I was puzzled why I cannot log in. I called customer service which gave me this strange story how my billing info did not match and assured me that somebody will get back to me. A few days later I received email from amazon executive relations informing me that I have experienced large number of incidents and this cannot continue and my account was permanently closed. I immediately protested replying back and asking for explanation what have I done to offend Amazon. A couple of days later I received explanation that my account was closed due to the number of returns I made.

Indeed pas 18 months the number of items I sent back was higher than usual. However there is perfectly good explanation for this. See lately I have been purchasing clothing on Amazon and usually I would buy 2 sizes of item and keep the one that fits and send the one that does not. To me this did not seem any different than going to the store and asking sales associate to bring me two different pair of shoes. I assure you I did not abuse Amazon return policies like some folks do. I did not "buy" $3000 lenses and then returned after coming back from vacation. Here you can reed the post I posted on the other forum about my shopping history at Amazon. https://forums.slickdeals.net/showpost.php?p=12760967&postcount=427

Here is my shopping history 
Year # items bought # returned
2001 20 3
2002 10 0
2003 16 0
2004 61 5
2005 51 12
2006 38 5
2007 84 18
2008 42 11

I received no reply from Amazon but my account was re-activated. I thought they must have come to their senses so I continue to buy on amazon but this time I stayed away from clothing items. Well last week I my account was closed again. I was puzzled I have placed 6 or seven orders through Amazon.com, Amazon.co.uk and third party merchants I made no returns. I send the polite email what is going on and this is reply that I received. 
_
Hello again from Amazon.com.

We again closely examined your payment methods, your account, your history, and any related accounts to ensure that any decision regarding your account was made in accordance with our policies.

I understand your viewpoint, and I regret that you are so disappointed by our company's decision. I wish things could have worked out differently. We remain unable to serve you as a customer. I'm sorry, but we will not reopen your closed Amazon.com accounts. This decision is final.

I am happy to answer any order related questions regarding your closed accounts. Keep in mind our decision regarding this matter will not change.

Please don't hesitate to let me know if you have any questions or concerns, and thank you for contacting us.

Best regards,

Darin Craven 
Amazon.com Customer Service

_I always paid with the credit card and shipped merchandise to my billing address. I never had any problems with my billing or shipping. I think I know what is going on here. My last 5 or 6 orders were all just above $25.00. For example, I placed order for 6 packs of steel cut oatmeal and 1 book. Another order placed 4 weeks ago was for another book and microwave heating mug. Then I placed an order for box of DVD from amazon.co.uk. I did not return any items. Amazon is probably trying to get rid of unprofitable customers.

Anyways I wanted to warn you in case you are blindly in love with Amazon and think they can do no wrong. I certainly was. Be very careful if you are planning to buy a Kindle. In case you are kicked off the amazon.com you will not have access to you digital library anymore.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I rarely use Amazon, and it is never for anything expensive, so I don't think that 'unprofitable' is the reason.

I don't know what it is though.


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> I rarely use Amazon, and it is never for anything expensive, so I don't think that 'unprofitable' is the reason.
> 
> I don't know what it is though.


I have no idea either. They did no reply to my email asking for the explanation. I know it was not returns for sure.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

While you have bought a fair amount of merchandise, your returns would be too high to make me a happy vendor. The idea of needing to buy two sizes is fine if you are buying some rare item with odd sizing (like Gucci loafers). For a typical purchase I would find out in advance if the measurements met my requirements. 
Profit margins are another factor. If you are paying an employee to inspect and restock an item it cuts into profits dramatically.
If it were me, I would have preferred a warning before being dumped but I would understand if I were dumped after being shown the high return rate.
Sorry but in this rare instance I would have to side with the vendor.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

Offer a generous return policy to attract customers and then disallow it when people take advantage of it. I disagree with buying two sizes with the intent of returning, but Amazon's policy provides for that. Hell, they could have an automated feature that doesn't permit for the same item to be purchased in separate sizes. Its like rebates, they are offered BC companies know so many people don't take advantage of them. Reminds me of a bar I go where they take food and drink orders and subsequently "run out" of that days $2 beer special. It only angers customers, which is the worse thing you can do these days.


----------



## laufer (Feb 20, 2008)

Well that is the thing Amazon sells clothing so how do you know what size you are. Would it be a fair to go to SAKS bother the sales associates, handle the merchandise and then go home and order the same product from Amazon. Can SAKS ban people who come to their store and do such a thing. 

I do not see how is ordering 36 and 38 pair jeans from Amazon diferrent from Going to Saks and asking a sales person to bring me 2 pair of jeans.


----------



## perryw (Sep 22, 2008)

This seems to be something Amazon has been doing quite a bit of the past few months. Quite strange they would close the account, reopen it, and then close it again.

Check out this thread. Maybe not the whole thing, but the number of posts gives you an idea of how active Amazon has been.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

At least you got a personal response. You do have to wonder about their honesty when they say that your account is "extraordinary," when they're doing it to so many people.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh--nevermind. Hahahah.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Years ago when I got my first horse Annie, I needed a farrier.
All the really popular ones made it clear they were to busy for 'just one horse.'
I was introduced to a young Idaho farrier named Dave with his family up in Mountain Home into establish a clientel.
I always paid in cash and had a cold Mountain Dew.
When I discovered his favourite caliber was .270, I gifted him on our 5th year together with a F.N. Deluxe Mauser.
Then one day he stopped returning my phone calls.
My remuda had grown to 2 Hackney ponies, two Quarterhorses and a Molly Mule retired from the Grand Canyon concession.
My ranch was equaly left in the lurch. Dave's cousin, another farrier we helped establish had dropped off the map. We later learned they landed a few big stable contracts at the Griffith park equestrian center and Hidden Valley ( the backdrop for all the car commercials.)
One day I drove up to find a stranger starting to shoe my horses! ' Hi! I'm Merle, your NEW farrier. Dave had to let go his 'small accounts.'
I told Merle where to go, pulled my stock's shoes and let them go barefoot.
I found a new, hungry farier and started working with him.
Soon after, I drove up one day to find Old Dave working on three Saddlebreds boardeed for the winter at my stable. He had MY THREE Halters and leads on them!
Without a word, I released the three Saddlers to run off on 300 acres of California scrub.Dave suddenly jerked up as the horse he was trimming took off from him. He looks up, sees me, my three halters and turned beet red in embaressment and anger. I just sid " Hey Dave, It's no fun, being cut loose without warning, is it?"
We managed to buy clothing pre Amazon, pre EBAY.
Giant corporation or Jack Mormon Farrier, just go on down the road and find another one.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

I believe Amazon is having financial problems. Sounds like they are not doing very well in figureing what to do next.


----------



## george16george (Sep 19, 2008)

WOW! I have never had a problem with Amazon, but I'm definitely not going to buy anything from them that may require a refund unless it's broken/damaged.

That's crazy to think they have this "blacklist" of people...

I mean, I can see where they MAY have an issue with the number of returns, but a WARNING at the very least would be appropriate. Not a complete booting and stonewalling!


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

WA said:


> I believe Amazon is having financial problems. Sounds like they are not doing very well in figureing what to do next.


This has happened to a lot of people recently. It's probably a knee-jerk reaction by some bean-counter that has no business sense whatsoever. The bad publicity alone is going to cost them more than the minor loss due to returns.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

One of Amazon's foundations is low cost of inventory handling and quick inventory turnover. Each return costs them money and adds to the inventory cost of an item. For them, I would assume the juice wasn't worth the squeeze.


----------

